# tapatalk



## monoxide (Feb 6, 2012)

i went to sign on to the forum via tapatalk and last night it was working fine then today it came up with a error saying

"unknown error It appears the server has some issue tith Tapatalk or you session is expired. If this problem persists, please re-enter this forum from Account tab."

i tried that i tried logging out and going to it and it says the forum is running a old version of the tapatalk software. maybe the admin can look into this. i would like to be able to go on from my phone still.


----------



## dewetha (Feb 6, 2012)

search this site. some good information on getting working. in a nutshell. clear your apps cache


----------



## monoxide (Feb 6, 2012)

ok. all my other forums on there work tho. they need to update there software accorunding to tapatalk on my phone tho


----------

